# Ralph



## goldsilverpro (Oct 13, 2010)

Anyone heard from Ralph? I sent him a PM 12 days ago that he hasn't opened yet. I hope he's OK.


----------



## Irons (Oct 13, 2010)

I have been wondering also.

I hope he's ok.


----------



## Platdigger (Oct 13, 2010)

Same here...


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 14, 2010)

Funny you should ask. I've had the best of intentions of asking the same question when I'm not on the board, then when I'm here I have so much on my mind I keep forgetting. 
It's not like him to evaporate like that. Keep a good thought. 

Harold


----------



## Palladium (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey guys just wanted to stop by and say hi. It always makes me feel good to know that know matter where we all are or what our different lives may bring us to in this world that i can always count on one group of guys to have my back. Thanks guys for worring. Ive been doing great. Sorry i havent checked in lately. i and my 15 year old son just spent 2 weeks in the Talladega national forrest putting that gpaa membership someone gave me to good use Irons. Learned a lot and had a ball. its back to work in a couple of weeks so i will back to my usual internet self soon. im typing this from a phone so you might have to excuse how this post winds up looking. lol Miss you guys and hope to be back soon. 
AFLAC !!!


----------



## Platdigger (Oct 24, 2010)

That is good to hear Ralph! Yes Sir, good to hear.

Oh, I hope you found some color while you were out there too 8)


----------



## Irons (Oct 24, 2010)

Palladium said:


> Hey guys just wanted to stop by and say hi. It always makes me feel good to know that know matter where we all are or what our different lives may bring us to in this world that i can always count on one group of guys to have my back. Thanks guys for worring. Ive been doing great. Sorry i havent checked in lately. i and my 15 year old son just spent 2 weeks in the Talladega national forrest putting that gpaa membership someone gave me to good use Irons. Learned a lot and had a ball. its back to work in a couple of weeks so i will back to my usual internet self soon. im typing this from a phone so you might have to excuse how this post winds up looking. lol Miss you guys and hope to be back soon.
> AFLAC !!!



Lot's of goodies there if you take the time to look.

Glad you're ok.


----------

